# Surgery cures for LG



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

1) http://curezone.com/forums/am.asp?i=1785332

Surgery: abdominal rectopexy without sigmoid resection

Test: Dynamic MRI of the Pelvic Floor

Diagnosis: internal intussusception

Sorry for the delay regarding about my update guys. Well it's been 2 months since surgery and though not fully cured of all symptoms I'm glad I had the surgery done. Symptoms before surgery were difficulty with defecation (usually had to massage the area in order to go), chronic straining/incomplete evacuation, constant wiping after defecation (would have to return within 10mins to re-wipe), and the most debilitating of all was this odor that followed me. I never smelt it but others around me would. Only thing I would notice is that it felt like my rectal muscles were loose and there would be this warmness sensation (I guess this is when the odor would just seep out?? ). But this odor has now COMPLETELY disappeared. I've gone to car shows, museums, and even closed places like elevators, and no more people getting caught off guard, sniffing, second glances/dirty looks, holding their nose. My diagnosis was internal intussusception and surgery performed was abdominal rectopexy without sigmoid resection. If I can go back, I would probably push the surgeon to remove the sigmoid as well to completely cure the incomplete evacuation aspect, but life is definitely better today than yesterday. Also I don't want to sound too cheesy or anything, but you really do need to accept god and that he's your only savior. I've def changed for the better with this whole experience. Just believe in him and he will help you too. God bless

2) http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=2007440#i

Surgery: Perineal rectosigmoidectomy - delormes procedure

Test: defecography xray

Diagnosis: Mucosal Prolapse of the rectum (aka partial prolapse of the rectum) which is where the inner lining (mucosa) of the rectum protrudes out the anus.

I am 100% better after surgery, if you think you have the same problem I urge you to get a physical check for rectal prolapse and then a referral to a specialist. In my case it was very minimal prolapse known as 'mucosal' which made it harder to find over 10+ years. The doctor will usually get you to strain while getting checked to be able to see the problem. I understand how embarrassing and depressing the problem is so make an appointment TODAY or as soon as possible. I wish you all the luck in getting treated.

Please let us know if you come across any cures through surgery


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

thats good news. did you get a weak feeling back there? did the gas movements you could control yourself barely make a noise? do things feel tighter?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

also how were you diagnosed and what things had been tried without finding out what was wrong?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

oceanblue141 i know you must be up to your elbow in the finest ladies known to humanity and having a fabulous time meeting lots of glamorous people but please could you think about the stinky folk and answer my questions?

did the gas movements you could control yourself barely make a noise?

do things feel tighter there now? do you still feel a warm sensation?

what things had been tried without finding out what was wrong? did anyone do a digital exam and say "nothing wrong here"?


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry dude...

Before LG i used to get bloated and used to fart very loud during bowel movement to release gas from my intestines.

But after LG, i am no more bloated as i constantly keep leaking all the gas and i have very less controlled gas with very less noise.

I still feel warm sensation when i sit and leak gas. That might be due to hot air escaping.

I have undergone almost all the tests: endoscopy, colonoscopy, ct-scan abdomen, blood tests, stool tests. Nothing was found.

Many docs have done digital exam and said my sphincters are tight, even anal manometry said my sphincters are good enough. MR Defecography has shown i have mild mucosal prolapse. Also doc have noticed physically mild prolapse when i strained hard continuously for 10-15 seconds.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

so you still get lg but the more permanent odour has gone? do you think getting the sigmoid resection would help you out there?


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

westr said:


> so you still get lg but the more permanent odour has gone? do you think getting the sigmoid resection would help you out there?


I am not sure if sigmoid resection will help or not. I have undergone rubber band ligation for mucosal prolapse 10 days back. Still no improvement. Will meet my doc on saturday. I don't have a permanent odor. My odor is only due to leaking gas.


----------



## DEAD (Dec 19, 2012)

Oceanblue141 have you ever had a surgery for the odor?

i have the same problem as you, i wan diagnosed with a Chronic NON-Bacterial prostatitis type III also known as Pelvic Floor Syndrome and rectal mucosal prolapse. try to read a book called A HEADACHE IN THE PELVIS and you will see that ever single thing that you have except the odor is due to Pelvic Floor Syndrome & Chronic NON-Bacterial prostatitis type III.

i am on my second day with antidepressant EFEXOR XR 75mg and i hope for something this time.

if you have any thing in which i could help let me know


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Dead, i got rubber band ligation done, but there is no difference in LG. Will see my Doctor soon.

I am on Benzodiazepines right now which is making a huge difference with my LG. I don't think anti-depressants will make any difference.


----------



## DEAD (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi oceanblue14,

with the Benzodiazepines do you still feel your anus wet and this warm sensation? how lond you have been taking benzodiazepines?

try to read a book called "A HEADACHE IN THE PELVIS" (Wise & Anderson Protocol)


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

2-3 hours? good effort


----------



## desprate (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Dead..

i think i have the same problem..after urinating my odor increases this i say because i see lots of reaction after wards..and i do wash my rectum inside out and 1 day strange thing happened i was washing my rectum from inside and all of a sudden i came like i got discharge from my penis.. i don't know why and it happened twice same day..please can u tell me is that related..many thax..

GOD bless.


----------



## DEAD (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi desprate,

my symptoms are:

LG especially when i feel my perineum heavy.

warm sensation and wet anus

difficulty in defecation (i have a mucosal rectal prolapse)

extreme sensitivity as i feel my prolapse (it seems funny but yuh it could happen)

Numbness and tingling in my pelvis especially the perineum

urinating increases the wetness of the anus

the diagnoses that i had:

Chronic NON-Bacterial prostatitis type III also known as "Pelvic Floor Syndrome"

mucosal rectal prolapse (defecography test)

i will go to a neurologist to do a test called perineal electromyography


----------

